# removing ABS controller?



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

hey guys,
I am in the process of hiding some wiring in the engine bay on my mk4 and wanted to know the best way to uninstall the ABS controller temporarily so I can make some room for the wire routing. 
Obviously I need to loosen the four brake lines that go to the controller, but I am wondering if there is a proper way to do this? do I just loosen and make sure to collect the fluid so it doesnt hit any paint/wiring? or is there a formal process?
-Devin


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: removing ABS controller? (DBVeeDB)*

First question...do you have VAG COM or access to one?...If you start tearin into the hydraulics in front of the ABS (disconnect the lines from master to ABS unit) you will introduce air into the ABS valve block that can only be gotten out by "cycling the ABS" with the VAG COM while pressure bleeding the brakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yes my friend has vag-com and a nice bleeding system, so what I have to do when the car runs again is covered, I just didnt know if I should just "go at" the hardines right away


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

If you're covered about bleeding ABS then just "go at it"...making sure to catch all fluid so you don't fry your engine compartment paint in the process!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

haha alrighty then, off i go then. thanks for the help, i had another member on here pm me what he did so I feel a little more confident now.
thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustAnthrMk4 (Nov 19, 2010)

i know this thread is really old, but i have a quick question 

spitpilot, you mentioned tearing into the hydraulics _before_ the abs unit will introduce air into it, so how about if i disconnect the lines coming _out_ of it and then remove the abs unit and the master cylinder as one? 
i dont have vagcom so it makes things difficult, but if i cant do this i guess ill be buying it


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Disconnecting the lines at the ABS unit will allow air in.


----------



## JustAnthrMk4 (Nov 19, 2010)

ok looks like vagcom and the proper bleeding sequence is the only option.
thanks:thumbup:


----------

